# Type of Receptacle



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone know the Cat. No. for the ISO Ground Receps in Hubbell Power Poles, specifically HBLPP10AI? 

Have a couple of broken ones a client needs replaced. Tried a standard decora from the supply house and the width is too large and am not able to move the wires to the sides like the Hubbell type.

EDIT: Found that it is the Hubbell Style Line just can't find the ISO Ground type, only the commercial grade 15A and 20A.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, I think I found it: Cat. No. - IG2162 - all I can find with the shortest lead time is netcomponents.com


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Hubbell CR5252IGW 15Amp, Isolated ground, white


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have already tek screwd a Wiremold box onto power poles for extra receptacles or odd receptacle types that would never go in a power pole. I just pop a 1/2" knockout bushing in the back of the WM box and come right out of a hole in the power pole and into the WM box. Doesn't answer your question, but there you go anyhow.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I would think that since Grainger sells those Hubbell power poles as well as their ISO ground receptacles, they should be able to help you out as much as anyone can. Also look on page 493 of their 2009-2010 catalog.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

KayJay said:


> I would think that since Grainger sells those Hubbell power poles as well as their ISO ground receptacles, they should be able to help you out as much as anyone can. Also look on page 493 of their 2009-2010 catalog.


Yep, Grainger had them, just needed to put a space in the search "IG 2162". Already have an order through PLC Center, so maybe I'll see them in the next month or so. Oh well, the place isn't opening back up until the 10th and I've everything I can get done so far done.


----------

